

The SCUMM Diary: Stories behind one of the greatest game engines ever made - gebe
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/196009/the_scumm_diary_stories_behind_.php

======
pygy_
This has already been discussed today, the other entry is still on the HN home
page right now.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6301050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6301050)

------
etc_passwd
Single page version:
[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/196009/the_scumm_diary...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/196009/the_scumm_diary_stories_behind_.php?print=1)

